# John Waters - considering an opera of Pink Flamingos



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

Has anyone found the original article about this?

There is a rumor running around opera-L that such a thing could possibly be in the works.

So far the voting for a singer to play Divine - Debbie Voigt.


----------



## randy woolf (Jun 7, 2014)

i find it hard to forgive myself for not having thought of this. oh well....can't wait to see it!it has to feature lots of vibraphone and sax, like lulu...


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmmm, eight-year-old thread, seems designed to be grossly rude about a particular singer. (Yes, I've seen the film!) Lock?


----------

